# DIY: BSH Transmission Mount on 2 or 3 bolt trans.



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

Ok so I decided to tackle my BSH motor and trans mount today and figured I'd go ahead and make the DIY for the trans. Thanks to Thygreyt for the motor mount DIY which can be found here.

Also, thanks to mk racer for posting up the finished pic of a 3 bolt trans mount installed on a 2 bolt trans. That thread is here.

I ordered the 3 bolt trans mount since it was the only one available, well I found that I have the 2 bolt trans so I had to do a little modifying to get it to work. If you have a 3 bolt trans, then no modifying is necessary.

Notice: This installation may require you to make irreversible changes to your vehicle. I am not responsible for any damage to your vehicle as a result of following this guide.

Lets get to work.

Disconnect the battery. Remove the battery cover. If you have an aftermarket intake you may want to remove it to give yourself a little more space.


132

Remove the 13mm bolt to the left of the battery that holds the battery down. Remove the battery.


133 

Remove the battery tray by removing the 3 10mm bolts. Two can be seen in the pic, the third is down off to the right.


134 

After the tray is out of the way you need to remove the plastic strip on top of the trans mount where some wires run through it. There are a couple clips going down that keep the wires in. Just pop all of them open and get the wires out of the way. To remove the plastic strip gently pull on the top and bottom until the tabs pop out. There is one tab on each end then it comes off. And now the trans mount is fully accessible.


136 

Now is a good time to get a jack on the transmission. I put it on where the pendulum mount goes underneath the car. Get the jack right on the transmission but don't put too much pressure on it or it will be a pain to get the bolts out of the mount. There are six bolts total on the mount. Remove the two 18mm bolts on the left. The transmission is now being supported only by the jack. Remove the remaining four bolts. These are 16mm. The mount should come right out now.


137 

Ok, now the fun part. If you have a three bolt trans then your three bolt mount will pop right in. Unfortunately, if you have a two bolt you have to grind that little nub away that's inbetween the two 18mm bolts that were removed. Grind all of that away until the area inbetween the two bolts is flat. Grab something like a level or a pack of cigs, anything to make sure that no portion of the grinded out area is higher than the bolt areas.


138


139 

Now, You are going to need some small spacers since the left side of the trans mount seems to be a little too high. I grabbed two 1/8" washers to put inbetween the trans and the mount so everything is level.


141 

Grab the supplied bolts and fit the new BSH mount into the area. The four bolts that go into the body are 15mm and the two into the trans are 19mm I believe. Tighten down the four 15mm bolts so the mount is secured to the body. Put the two 19mm bolts in but don't tighten them down all the way. 

Remove the jack from under the car and tighten down the two 19mm bolts. There you have it. 3 bolt trans mount installed on your 2 bolt trans. Now all that's left is to put everything else back in reverse order.


142 

If you have any questions, post em up. Cheers :beer:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

nice!

thanks for sharing.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Great writeup! Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

awesome write up :thumbup:


----------



## PhAyzoN (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks! I've been looking for some DIY step-by-steps for this before I order my mounts!


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

No problem. Man talk about some vibration. I installed the motor and trans mount at the same time. Vibration at idle is pretty harsh but goes away somewhat once you start moving. Hopefully it calms down some. I put 60 miles on today and it didnt seem to ease up much yet. The motor definitely feels solid and its crazy how much more motor you hear. Im definitely happy with the purchase


----------



## HIBB 304 (Nov 8, 2008)

Nice write up, still sucks you gotta hack your tranny up.:thumbdown:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

MKVJET08 said:


> No problem. Man talk about some vibration. I installed the motor and trans mount at the same time. Vibration at idle is pretty harsh but goes away somewhat once you start moving. Hopefully it calms down some. I put 60 miles on today and it didnt seem to ease up much yet. The motor definitely feels solid and its crazy how much more motor you hear. Im definitely happy with the purchase


i have put almost 10k since my install... and about 5 since the tranny swap, and the vibes on iddle are minimal!

just a tad more than stock...

so dont worry, drive it, and it'll get better


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

Heh I'm gonna hop in mine post install and drive from Texas to Seattle

Sent from my HTC Evo 4G Shift using Tapatalk


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

HIBB 304 said:


> Nice write up, still sucks you gotta hack your tranny up.:thumbdown:


 Yeah it does suck, but the good thing is if you ever for some reason needed to put the stock mount back in there wouldn't be any problem bolting it up. That hump that was cut out isn't necessary for either mount.


----------

